# Fluval FX6 minimum space needs?



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

21high and 17 wide thats just the canaster with valves attached then you need a minimum height of 26 inches for the hoses to clear without hiting the cabinet. love this filter well worth the investment of $339 that I paid


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Just to clarify, it's 17" in diameter at the flanged lid right? I could notch out a small place for that to fit but what is the diameter of the canister body at its thickest part?

Thanks for the great feedback thus far !


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

Had a similar issue with my 90 gallon - I ended up going with 2 smaller canisters and works great. Might be an option for you if the FX6 doesn't work out.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Lid and handels are about 15 the base with the motor is 17 but you can turn that to get it in,bottom to top of valve is 21 ,hose to exit stand is 22 to 24 inches that could increase depending were you place the intake on the tank if it pulled up more on the hose, this filter automatcly shuts off every 12 hours to purge it self of air its super easy to work on and has great filtration , I do however keep a hob on my tank just becouse its easier to add things like purigen ect then open the canaster.


----------

